
5 Things We Learned from Analysing the Location of 950+ Blockchain Startups - wslh
https://medium.com/outlier-ventures-io/5-things-we-learned-from-analysing-the-location-of-950-blockchain-startups-96daa788560c#.md0ut6yun
======
brighton36
Blockchain is a meaningless technology without Proof of work. These startups
are merely fleecing clueless VC's with their bad message passing systems. I've
met a number of fundraisers at this point that will admit in confidence that
they have no idea what blockchain is, but that if they say they're into it,
they get an opportunity to demo and meet.

~~~
danblick
I don't think that's accurate. If I have a ledger in which every record is
signed (along with the previous signature) it's fair to call that a block
chain, isn't it?

Systems based on signatures without proof of work aren't used for digital
currency because of the double-spending problem. But I'm not sure if everybody
talking about block chains is also talking about digital currencies, are they?

~~~
brighton36
If its fair to call that a blockchain, then git is a blockchain. Pgp signed
emails are blockchains. The technology becomes completely uninteresting 80's
era innovation.

------
danpalmer
Are there any startups (excluding exchanges and consumer payment services like
Coinbase) who are out of the R&D phase and actually have a product?

I've seen a lot who are "exploring how banks can use the blockchain for
digital contracts" or something along those lines, but that's all.

~~~
brighton36
bitcoin. Maybe ethereum.

~~~
therein
I wouldn't consider Bitcoin a startup, though.

~~~
brighton36
that's a fair point. I don't disagree

------
dredmorbius
Listicle title

